# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  xanax.....??ποσο καιρο θα τα περνω πια?

## dinos

δε ξερω ποσοι διαβασανε το προηγουμενο ποστ που ειχς ανοιξει αλλα ανοιγω ενα αλλο γιατι με ανυσηχει πολυ το οτι περνω χαναχ εδς και 5 χρονια σχεδων
μαζι με ζολοφτ...σε πολυ μικρες δοσειε βεβαια...αλλα τα περνω πολλα χρονια..
για οσους δε διαβασατε το αλλο ποστ μου να πω οτι υποφερω απο κρισεις πανικου..αγοραφοβεια και τρομερο ανγχος..
γενικα αυτα τα 5 χρονια ειχα ανεβοκατεβασματα..αλλα εδω και ενα μηνα εχω πεσει χειροτερα απο ποτε..
καταρχην ηθελα να ρωτησω αν υπαρχουν αλλα ατομα εδω μεσα που να περνουν χαναχ τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα..και ηθελα να ρωτησω αν εχουν καποιες παρενεργιεσ σε σας...εγω με τη ζεστη εχω σοβαρο προβλημα αυτο το καιρο και νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ειναι και απο αυτο

----------


## maria...

dinos εγω δεν ξερω να σου πω αλλα η8ελα να μα8ω αυτα τα 5 χρονια σε ξαναπιασαν πανικοι με τα φαρμακα και σε ποση ενταση?και γω εδω και 2 μηνες ξεκινησα να πα8ενω κρισεις πανικου και περνω τα seroxat αλλα ακομα δεν ειδα πολλα αποτελεσματα.βεβαια δεν με επιασε κανενας ακομα πανικος.

----------


## Winston_man

Δεν επαιρνα ζαναξ αλλα λεξοτανιλ που ειναι παρομοια-οταν ημουν φοιτητης σε μια φάση. Ξεκινησα απο πολυ μικρη δόση και με τη πάροδο του χρονου εφτασα να τα παιρνω με τη χούφτα μεχρι που η γιατρος μου, βλέποντας οτι εχω εθιστει και δεν μου κανουν πλέον τιποτα μου σταματησε να μου τα γράφει και τα εκοψα. Δεν ειδα παρενεργειες απλα με τη παροδο του χρονου ηθελα ολο και μεγαλυτερες δοσεις για να ειμαι ηρεμος... 


Μαρια..., εγω απο τα σεροξατ δεν ειδα φως και τα σταματησα εδω και καιρο.

----------


## just_40

Φιλε,


εγω παιρνω xanax εδω και κατι χρονια, ειμαι σε μια φαση που αγαπαω ολο τον κοσμο...αλλα και ταυτοχρονα θελω να εξαφανιστω...
XANAX και ποτο ... δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι συνδυασμος μπορει να ειναι...ληθη...για μερικες ωρες...και αρχιζει ο γολγοθας παλι....

----------


## just_40

Σαφως δεν σε παροτρυνω να τα παρεις με ποτο... για να μην μπερδευομαστε...

----------


## just_40

συγνωμη για τα οποια ορθογραφικα λαθη...αφορα αυτους που τα προσεχουν...
και εχουν την κριση παντα προχειρη

----------


## dinos

μαρια με πιασανε πολλες κρισεις πανικου αυτα τα χρονια περνω τα χαναχ...
αυτο ειναι το θεμα..οτι να πω οτι τα περνω και ειμαι μια χαρα...χαλια ειμαι..
απλα εχω ανυσηχησει γιατι λεει το κουτι οτι δε πρεπει να τα περνεις πανω απο 6 μηνες..και γω τα περνς 6 χρονια σχεδων..
βεβαια νταξει..ο γιατρος που με παρακολουθει αραια και δε θα μου τα κραταγε ακομα τοσα χρονια αν ητανε να παθω κατι σοβαρο..αλλα οπως και να χει ανυσυχω
καλα για εξαρτηση δε το συζητω..σιγουρα εχω..και ειναι αλλο ενα προβλημα που σκεφτομαι..
πως σκατα θα τα κοψω..
εδω δεν ειμαι καλα με αυτα...ποσο μαλλον οταν το κοψω..

----------


## kater1na

Δεν ξέρω γτ δεν μου έγραψε ποτέ ο δικός μου αγχολυτικά εκτός απο την πρώτη φορά που μου έδωσε μινιτραν που είναι και ηρεμιστικό (αντιψυχωτικό???) και αντικαταθλιπτικό (βασικά νομίζω μου το έδωσε για να δει αν έχω και κάποια άλλη διαταρραχή εκτος απο την εμφανή κατάθλιψη και αγχώδη διαταραχή, υποθέσεις κάνω χεχε μπορεί και να έχω μεγάλη φαντασια) ...
αλλά μετά απο το πρώτο καιρο μου έδωσε μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικο το οποίο σίγουρα δεν μου έδιωξε τον πανικό αμέσως ούτε μου έφτιαξε και ιδιαίτερα τη διάθεση για πάρα πολύ καιρό (αλλά μείωσε σημαντικά τη συχνότητα και βελτίωσε πολύ την αίσθηση ότι οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια είναι μάταια) 
Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό των κρίσεων πανικού μου -που με έκανε να φρικάρω εντελώς και να χάνω τη μπάλα- η αποπραγμάτωση, μπορώ να πώ ότι πέρασε μετά απο δύο χρόνια αλλά να πω επίσης ότι πέρασε αφού το έφεραν έτσι οι καταστάσεις και άλλαξα και πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή μου... οποτε δεν ξέρω αν βοηθούν όντως τα φάρμακα στο να περάσουν το όποιο σύμπτωμα ή απλά σου δίνουν αυτή τη λίγο παραπάνω δύναμη να το πάρεις απόφαση και να ξαναρχίσεις τη ζωή απο την αρχή. Ξέρω σίγουρα όμως ότι αν ήμουν στην αρχική κατάσταση με τις συνεχείς κρίσεις πανικού και με την απελπισία και τη ματαιώτητα μπάστακες δεν θα είχα καταφέρει να αλλάξω απολύτως τίποτα παρά μόνο να πηγαίνω απο το κακό στο χειρότερο.
Όμως κάθε ανθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός και έχει και διαφορετικά προβλήματα.
Ο πανικός και το άγχος όμως, απο κάποιες σκέψεις προέρχονται και ακόμα περισσότερο μεγαλώνουν όταν προσπαθείς με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο να τα διώξεις. Είναι μία απο τις απαραίτητες προυποθέσεις φαντάζομαι για να ξεπεράσεις τις κρίσεις πανικού να αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου την ώρα που σου χτυπά ο πανικός τη πόρτα να κάτσει να τον περάσει και όχι να σκέφτεσαι εκείνη τη στιγμή πως να τον διώξεις αμέσως... γτ αυτό απλά τον τροφοδοτεί με περισσότερα καύσιμα. Είναι σίγουρα άσχημα τα συναισθήματα και το ξέρω απο πρώτο χέρι αλλά ΔΕΝ είναι επικίνδυνα!!!
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές τεχνικές για να ηρεμείς όταν παθαίνεις κρίση πανικού και πραγματικά βοηθούν πάρα πολύ γτ εστιάζεται η προσοχή σου αλλού... αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω κάνε αυτό ή το άλλο που σε εμένα πιάνει γτ για τον κάθε ανθρωπο αύτα που είναι ικανά να απορροφήσουν την σκέψη του είναι διαφορετικά 
Πάντως όπως είχα διαβάσει κάπου το να πρόσπαθείς να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα χρησιμοποιώντας τον ίδιο τρόπο που έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει άλλες τόσες φορές και έχει αποδειχτεί αποτυχημένος είναι αν μη τι άλλο χάμένος χρόνο.. απλά επειδή είμαστε λίγο πολύ όπως το σκυλί του Παυλωφ όταν μαθαίνουμε κάποιες αντιδράσεις και συμπεριφορές θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια να τις αντικαταστήσουμε

----------


## maria...

kater1na εχεις δικιο και πυστευω οτι μαζι με τα φαρμακα 8α πρεπει να κανουμε και ψυχο8εραπια ταυτοχρονα για να σταματησουμε καποια στιγμη τα φαρμακα.εγω κανω και ψυχο8εραπεια αλλα η ψυχολογος δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι δεν μ παει καλα και τα πα8ενω αυτα γιατι ολα μου πανε τελεια.παντος η αλη8εια ειναι οτι με τα σεροξατ αργισε να με πιασει πανικος αυτη την φορα η μαλλον με επιασε και μου φυγε πολυ γρηγορα.κατερ1να κ γω στην αρχη τους 5 πρωτους του ξεπερνουσα ζωγραφιζοντας η κανοντας γυμναστικη η ακομα και περνοντας βα8εις ανασες για να στρεψω αλλου την προσοχη μου.μετα ομως αρχισε να μην πιανει τπτ απο αυτα κοντεψα να τρελα8ω γιατι με επιασε κριση πανικου επι 2 μερες συνεχομενα.δεν μπορουσα με τπτ να με ηρεμησω γιαυτο και πηρα κ φαρμακα.ευχομαι να με βοη8ησουν δεν 8α αντεξω να ξερω οτι αν δεν με πιασουν αυτα 8α ειναι στο εξης η ζωη μου ετσι.

----------


## kater1na

Δυστυχώς θέλει χρόνο και προσπάθεια αλλά ΜΗΝ πιστεψεις ότι ολόκληρη η ζωή σου θα είναι ετσι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί ανθρωποι που έχουν περάσει απο αυτή τη κατάσταση και τώρα εχούν απαλλαγεί εντελώς απο αυτά τα άσχημα συναισθήματα απλά πρέπει να αλλάξει κάπως και η στάση μας απέναντι στα προβλήματα ώστε να μπορούμε να τα λύσουμε και όχι να τα καταπίνουμε και στη συνέχεια να σωματοποιούνται.

----------


## maria...

ναι μα εγω δεν εχω παρει ποτε τετιου ειδους φαρμακα και το σκευτικα πολυ να παρω.μαλιστα οταν παω σε ψυχολογο και ψυχιατρο παω κριφα γιατι ντρεπομαι πολυ και κανεις απο τους δικους μου δεν ξερει κατι εκτος τους γονεις μου.8α περνω για λιγο καιρο αυτα και 8α τα κοψω σιγα σιγα με την βοη8εια της ψυχολογου μου.μου εγραψαν και κατι norgezil που ειναι μυοχαλαροτικο και με ξρεμησε αρκετα καμια σχεση με ηρεμιστικα και ανχολιτικα τα νορκεζιλ,αφου τα περνει κ η μαμα μου λολ.εγω προσωπικα παντος πυστευω οτι δεν εχω τπτ και οτι οι πανικοι ειναι απο τον 8υριηδη μου γιατι ολα μου πανε ρολοι και ειμαι πλυ δραστιρια και οτι κανω το καταφερνω μονη μου.απλα φοβαμαι κ σκευτομαι πως 8α πιασω δουλεια οταν την μία ειμαι καλα και την αλλη χαλια?αν δεν δυλεψω 8α νιο8ω αχρηστη.η ψυχολογος μ και οι γονεις μου 8ελουν να αρχησω δουλεια τον σεπτεμβριο π 8α εχω σθνελ8ει καπως εως τοτε πυστευουμαι.εσεις δουλευεται?

----------


## kater1na

Δυστυχώς εγω δεν δουλεύω ενώ παλιά δούλευα τα Σ/Κ και όταν δεν είχαμε εργαστήρια στη σχολή αλλά με αυτά τα προβλήματα είχα κλειστει τελείως σπίτι και τα είχα παρατήσει όλα και είναι μια απο τις παγίδες της αγχώδους διαταραχής η αποφυγή που εγώ την ακολούθησα για πάρα πολύ καιρό γιαύτο αν θα μπορούσα να δώσω μια συβούλη είναι να μην κλειστείς πάρα πολύ στον εαυτό σου και στο σπίτι παρότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις πιο άνετα γτ μετά συνηθίζεις χεχε αλλά μην καταπιεστείς κιόλας (όλα με μια ισορροπία που δεν θα κάνει τη ψυχή σου να επαναστατήσει  :Wink:

----------


## maria...

μα εγω πρεπει να δουλεψω 8ελω να ειμαι μεσα σε κοσμο δεν μπορω την μοναξια και εξαλου εχω παιδι να ανα8ρεψω.αρκετα μας στιριξαν οι γονεις μου να ναι καλα οι αν8ρωποι.ειναι γονεις απο τους λιγους και μου στα8ικαν σε ολα.οσο δεν δουλευω νιο8ω αχρηστη.ειμαι και 29 χρονων δεν λεει.τα ξανακ ειναι σαν τα σεροξατ?

----------


## Manos88

dinos, εγώ πάλι δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι επί 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ έπαιρνες xanax. ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## dinos

mano..oxi apla eperna..akoma pernw..
de ta exw kopsei akoma

----------


## Manos88

Ντίνο δεν θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω αν και φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις ήδη αλλά 5 χρόνια Xanax δεν κόβεται έτσι απλά... καλά ο γιατρός σου τι σου λέει; πάρε εκεί μέχρι να χρειαστεί να πας στην ιθάκη; τι μαλακίες είναι αυτές;

----------


## maria...

τα xanax ειναι σαν τα seroxat ετσι?εγω περνω και μυοχαλαροτικα norgesil και με βοη8ησαν πολυ παντος.

----------


## dinos

ase..exw ksenerwsei kai me ayton..ta dinei ta farmaka les kai einai karameles...i alitheia einai oti xwris ayta..sigoura tha imoun poly xeirotera...alla to thema einai..na pw oti ta pernw kai eimai kala..den eimai..akoma kai me aytaden eimai kala...ntaksei..to psaxa poly sto internet..kai iparxoun kai periptwseis atomon pou pernoun 10etia kai vale xanax xwris epiptwseis....pera apo tin eksartisi vevaia..pou ayto einai dedomeno..
to thema einai na imemisw..
edw kai 5 xronia..para oti se diafores periodous enoiwtha poly kala.den enoiathw iremos pote...
pisteyw ama noiwsw iremos kai vrw to palio eayto mou..tha talepwrithw poly na kopsw ta farmaka alla tha ta kataferw...
to thema einai omws pia oti exw apogoiteytei...kai exw xasei dynameis kai kouragio na to ksanapalepsw kai pia sxedon exw pistei oti to provlima ayto tha me kinigaei mia zwh

----------


## maria...

ntino δοκιμασε και ψυχο8εραπεια μαζι για να βρε8ει η ριζα που τα προκαλει αυτα.και εστω εχουμε και καποιες καλε μερες.8α απολαμβανουμε αυτες τις καλες με ολο μας το ειναι και 8α κανουμε ιπομονη 8α σφιγκουμε τα δοντια στις δισκολες μερες κανοντας ιπομονη μεχρι να περασοθν.εξαλου δεν προκειτε ουτε να πε8ανουμε απο τις κρισεις ουτε εφραγμα ουτε να τρελα8ουμε δεν προκειτε.

----------


## Manos88

Ντίνο, όταν ο γιατρός βλέπει ότι είσαι χάλια σαν καραμέλες θα τα δίνει τα φάρμακα. Όμως τα xanax είναι για θεραπεία μικρής διάρκειας... αυτό το ξέρει καλά ο γιατρός σου και απορώ τι κάνει...

Τέλος πάντων, το θέμα είναι ότι τα χάπια δεν είναι θεραπεία. Τα χάπια προορίζονται στο να σου εξαλήψουν τα συμπτώματα που προκαλλεί το άγχος - όχι για να διώξουν αυτό καθαυτό το άγχος. Δεν γίνεται... 

Αν δεν κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία θα σου σύστηνα να αρχίσεις. ΠΟΤΕ δεν το βάζεις κάτω ό,τι και να έχεις - δεν είσαι δα και ανάπηρος. Ο παλιός σου εαυτός εκεί είναι ... φοβήθηκε λίγο και κρύφτηκε. Ψάξτον και θα τον βρεις... μην τα παρατάς.

Υ.Γ. Τα χάπια δεν τα κόβεις έτσι και σε παρακαλώ μην προσπαθήσεις να κάνεις καμιά τέτοια απόπειρα. Ο,τι και να κάνεις ΠΡΩΤΑ μιλα στον γιατρό σου. Προσπάθησε και ψυχοθεραπεία... βοηθάει. Λίγο λίγο και θα φτάσεις εκεί που θες.

----------


## afrula

και εγω πηρα zanaz στα 19 μου και με βοηθησαν παρα πολυ!!!ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ.ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ!

----------


## dinos

ti na pw..epikinonisa me to giatro..kai den iparxei thema na pathw kati
kapoioi ta pernoun 10 xronia
apla tha faw golgotha na ta kospw..
eprepe na ta eixa kopsei teliws se kapoia periodo pou imoun poly kala..alla sinexisa

an kai panta eixa mia arnhsh...eimai etoimos pia na kanw psixotherapeia..kai psaxnw kapoio kalo giatro pros ta notia proastia..giati exw provlima me ti kinish kai to kentro tis athinas opws katalavenete...an kserei kanenan kapoion edw konta pros glyfada konta..kai genika notia..as mou steilei..
eyxaristw

----------


## Manos88

Ντίνο, εξάρτηση δημιουργεί το xanax. Τι εννοείς δεν θα πάθεις κάτι; Λίγο το θεωρείς αυτό;

----------


## maria...

αν ειναι να νιο8ουμε καλα κ να μην εχουμε πανικους δεν με νιαζει προσωπικα να περνω και 20 χρονια φαρμακα αλλα εστω να με πιανουν και να μην παχενουν.

----------


## dinos

kala nai sigoura..
apla pera apo ayto de tha pathw kati organiko...
ntaksei..edw kai 2 xronia..pernw tragika elaxisto...0.5mg kathe prwi..iparxoun apeires meres poy ta exw ksexasei px...otan eimai se kali psixologia...kai de ta exw parei..kai den exw noiwsei anagi na ta parw..
molis omws skeftomai oti de ta pira..tote me pianei angxos kai ta pernw...enw eimai mia xara..
olo sto kolokefali mas einai...to gamimeno....

----------


## kater1na

Η εξάρτηση η οργανική σφιγγεις τα δόντια και περναει μετα απο λίγες μερες με τη κατάλληλη βοήθεια, η συναισθηματική είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι αλλά δεν είναι ακατόρθωτη ούτε καν αναγκη να γίνει γολγοθάς όταν είσαι έτοιμος και έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει κάποια συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Δεν λέω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι είναι κάτι πανευκολο να ξεπεραστεί απλά ότι είναι εφικτό και ξέρεις ότι έχω περάσει απο εκεί και αφου τα κατάφερα εγώ μπορει ο οποισδήποτε να τα καταφέρει  :Smile:

----------


## maria...

παιδια σημερα ειναι η 14η μερα που περνω τα σεροξατ αλλα δεν βλεπω και ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματα.και μαλιστα τις πρωινες ωρες νιο8ω λιγο ασχημα.ολη μερα σημερα ειμουν οκ κατα της 12 με πιασε λιγια δυσπνια και λιγο μουδιασμα του κεφαλιου μου μολις ξαπλωσα μου φυγαν ολα.μετα π ξυπνισα παλι τα ιδια.ελεος τι διαολο κατασταση ειναι πια αυτη?

----------


## panagos

> _Originally posted by kater1na_
> Δεν λέω σε καμία περίπτωση ότι είναι κάτι πανευκολο να ξεπεραστεί απλά ότι είναι εφικτό και ξέρεις ότι έχω περάσει απο εκεί και αφου τα κατάφερα εγώ μπορει ο οποισδήποτε να τα καταφέρει


Είμαι καινούριος στις κρίσεις και όντως είναι δύσκολο,
αλλά τέτοια λόγια μας δίνουν κουράγιο.
Απλά πρέπει να το δούμε σαν κάτι ποταπό κ ασήμαντο
και όχι σαν θηρίο.Με ενοχλεί η διάθεση που έχω και οι ζαλάδες
και τα υπόλοιπα,αλλά περισσότερο με ενοχλεί όταν παθαίνω κρίση τα σωματικά συμπτώματα και μου τη σπάει που ξέρω ότι δεν θα πάθω τιποτα αλλα ...- γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι πάνω από όλα είναι η μνήμη της εμπειρίας μας που μας ωθεί να στο να το σκεφτόμαστε συνέχεια και να μην μπορουμε να το ξεπεράσουμε αμέσως αλλά εγώ θέλω να ειμαι αισιόδοξος -αν κ δεν ήμουν- οτι θα το ξεπεράσω και θα γίνω καλά.*ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟΙ*

----------


## maria...

panago και γω ειμαι καινουρια 2 μηνες τωρα με πιανουν κρισεις.αλλα δεν μπορω να αγνοισω π.χ τις περιεργες ανατριχιλες στον σβερκο,τον πονοκεφαλο και χιλια δυο που νιο8ω που δεν ειναι ευχαρηστα.ποτε 8α νιοσω εστω μια μερα καλα οπως πρωτα?

----------


## nopanic

Θα νοιωσουμε καποια μερα καλα ..
Απλα αυτη η μερα για καποιους θα ειναι λιγο αργοτερα απο τους αλλους ..
Εγω εχω κρισεις εντονου αγχους με οτι αυτο συνοδευεται (ζαλαδες,μουδιασματα,αγωνι ,πονακια παντου,εντερικα προβληματα και αισθηση οτι κινδυνευει αμεσα η ζωη μου) εδω και 1,5+ χρονο ...
ΔΕν εχω παει σε ψυχιατρο και εχω προσπαθησει μονος μου να το καταπολεμησω και πιστευω οτι ειμαι σε πολυ καλυτερη κατασταση απο πριν ...
Αυτο που με εχει βοηθησει πολυ ειναι οτι πλεον οταν καταλαβω οτι παει να με πιασει κατι περνω ενα Xanax 0,25 και φυσικα ξαπλωνω αν ειναι δυνατον για να χαλαρωσω οσο ποιο πολυ γινεται ..
Εχω προσεξει τελευται οτι τα συμπτωματα εχουν μια συγκεκριμενη περιοδικοτητα , δηλαδη π.χ τελευταια περιπου μια εβδομαδα ειμαι τελειως καλα και 2-3 ημερες εχω ενα ψιλοαγχος καποιες φορες ισως λιγο ποιο εντονο ...

Βεβαια απο τοτε που μου συναιβει πρωτη φορα εχω κανει τεραστιες προοδους ,ισως κυριως γιατι κατανοησα την φυση της ασθενειας αν και ακομη μετα απο τις δεκαδες φορες που μου εχει συμβει -οφειλω να ομολογησω -καθε φορα που νοιωθω ζαλαδα νομιζω οτι κινδυνευω αμεσα ...

Ειμαστε ευαισθητοι ανθρωποι και δυστυχως ζουμε σε μια πολυ αγρια και δυσκολη εποχη γι\'αυτο και ολο και ποιο πολλοι πεφτουμε σε αυτη την παγιδα που μας στηνει το μυαλο μας .
Πρεπει να ηρεμησουμε και να προσπαθησουμε να αλλαξουμε πολλα απο τη ζωη μας αν θελουμε να γινουμε καλα , να αναθεωρησουμε αποψεις ,να αγαπησουμε τον εαυτο μας ..

Τα φαρμακα θα μας βοηθησουνε , αλλα το πραγματικο φαρμακο που θα μας θεραπευσει το εχουμε μεσα στο μυαλο μας ...στο χερι μας ειναι να το ενεργοποιησουμε ή εστω να προσπαθησουμε οσο χρειαστει ..
Στο κατω κατω οτι δε σε σκοτωνει σε κανει ποιο δυνατο ...λενε ..

----------


## dinos

ayto olo mou to lene...kai de mporw na to pistepsw
an itgane etsi..tha imoun o superman...

----------


## kater1na

χεχε dino wb
Και εγω να σου πω δεν το καταλάβαινα αλλά να σου πω τώρα πια το βλέπω κάπως έτσι και θα σου πω γιατι...γτ δυστυχώς σε εμένα τουλάχιστον οι κρίσεις πανικού ήταν ο μόνος ικανός λόγος που με έκανε να συνειδητοποιήσω κάποια πράγματα που έκανα και ήταν αυτοκαταστροφικά... 

Ααα να πω ότι δεν έχω ακόμα ξεπεράσει εντελώς το αγχος (κρίσεις πανικού δεν έχω τουλάχιστον σε σύγκριση με την ένταση που είχα στην αρχή, κατα αραιά διαστήματα βέβαια ιδιαίτερα πιεστικές καταστάσεις μπορεί να με φέρουν στα πρόθυρα ή να πάθω μια μικρή κρίση πανικού αλλά σε πολύ ελάφρά μορφή και απλά κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να περάσει αφού τωρα πια μου έχει γίνει βίωμα οτι θα περάσει σε λίγη ώρα...) αναφερόμουν περισσότερο στην ψυχολογική εξάρτηση χεχε καλά και αυτό να πω ότι το έχω ξεπεράσει 100% και να επαναπαυθώ και να κάνω ξανά τα ίδια λάθη δεν θέλω να το κάνω δεν με απασχολεί αλλά προσπαθώ να θυμάμαι για να μην παρασύρομαι 

Αααααα και μαρία να ξέρεις ότι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά συνήθως παίρνουν 3-4 βδομάδες για να δράσουν οπότε προσπάθησε να κάνεις λίγο υπομονή μέχρι τότε και μην απελπίζεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## maria...

nopanic σε βρισκω πολυ σωστο σε ολα αλλα μερικες περιπτωσεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολες και δεν μπορουμε να τις περναμε μονοι.κ γω αρχικα μονη μ τους ξεπερναγα αλλα οι 2 τελευταιοι με διαλισαν,σερνομουνα 2 μερες εκλαιγα,βογκουσα δεν μπορουσα επρεπε να παρω κατι να ηρεμησω και να μην με ξαναπιασει.απο τοτε με τα σεροξατ δεν με ξαναπιασε πανικος αλλα δεν ειμαι κ εντελος καλα.8α με πιανει π.χ την μια μερα μονο δυσπνια,την αλλη ζαλαδα κλπ.ολο και καποια ενοχληση 8α νιο8ω.την δευτερα 8α παω για ψυχο8εραπεια σε μια πολυ καλη ψυχολογο ωστε να μα8ω να νατυμετοπιζω σωστα τις καταστασεις και να μην αγχωνομαι συνεχια κλπ για να σταματησω σιγα σιγα τα φαρμακα.
Κατερ1να ειδη περασαν 2 εβδομαδες.ενταξη δεν ειμαι και οπως πρωτα αλλα περιμενα να νιο8ω λιγο καλυτερα.

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by dinos_
> ayto olo mou to lene...kai de mporw na to pistepsw
> an itgane etsi..tha imoun o superman...



Mα εγω , εχω φτασει να πιστευω οτι ειμαι superman , αφου εχω καταφερει να ζω με ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα ,ενω σε αλλες περιπτωσεις ενα μονο απο αυτα αρκει για να καταβαλει εναν ανθρωπο ... :Smile:

----------


## nopanic

> _Originally posted by maria..._
> nopanic σε βρισκω πολυ σωστο σε ολα αλλα μερικες περιπτωσεις ειναι πολυ δυσκολες και δεν μπορουμε να τις περναμε μονοι.


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω , αλλωστε και εγω το θεωρω ως μειονεκτημα το οτι δεν απευθυνθηκα σε ειδικο ..
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ημουν ετοιμος να το κανω και τοτε βρηκα αυτο το site το οποιο με βοηθησε ,μεσω των συμπτωματων που ενοιωθαν και οι αλλοι φιλοι μας, να κατανοησω κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο την φυση της ασθενειας...

Εννοειται οτι ειχα κανει 2-3 φορες αιματολογικες εξετασεις , 2 υπερηχα καρδιας και πηγα και 2 φορες στο νοσοκομειο γιατι νομιζα οτι εφτασε η ωρα μου ...


Οταν ομως εξακολουθεις μετα απο 1,5+ χρονο να εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν μπορει να εχεις την καρδια σου για 2 ημερες ενω τις αλλες 7 να κανεις π.χ γυμναστικη (wii fit:P) ,χωρις κανενα προβλημα ...

Αυτο που μου εχει μεινει τωρα και πρεπει να κοιταξω για να μου φυγει η ιδεα ειναι αυτο που με επιασε χτες το βραδυ ..Μετα το φαγητο με επιασε ενα φουσκωμα στο στομαχι και καποιες ζαλαδες ....Αυτο με επιανε παλαιοτερα ποιο συχνα(μετα την πρωτη εμφανιση του αγχους) , αλλα τωρα τελευταια ειχε μειωθει αισθητα με εξαιρεση την χθεσινη μερα (ακομη και τωρα δεν μου εχει περασει τελειως)..
Πρεπει να παω σε γαστρεντερολογο να μου φυγει και αυτη η ιδεα , αλλα φοβαμαι ρε γαμωτο την γαστροσκοπηση ...
Εχει κανεις εμπειρια ?

----------


## dinos

kala asto...apo to angxos...exw pathei oisofagitida...de kserw an ksereis ti einai ayto..
na sto me liga logia..einai pliges ston oisofago..kai ponane tragika...
de to sizitw oti sinevale parapanw kai stis kriseis mou ayto
me pianen souvlies sto stithos apo tin oisofagitida...kai me piane panikos oti exw kardia ena iksera oti einai apo to stomaxi mou
ama kaneis grastroskopisi
ena sou lew..
narkwsh...
einai poly asxhmh empiria
exw kanei 3 fores
alla ti mia xwris narkwsh..kai eilikrina itane sa na eixe mpei kati mesa mou..kai otan vgazane to matzaflari itane les kai mou travagane tis psyxh apo mesa mou

giayto ena sou lew pali
narkwsh

----------


## kater1na

εχε και εγω είχα πάει σε γαστρεντερολόγο γτ δεν μπορούσα να φάω και έκανα συνέχεια εμετούς (το αγχος με χτυπάει πάντα στο στομάχι) και μολις μου είπε τι είναι η γαστροσκόπηση για πότε εξαφανίστηκα δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς χεχ

----------


## maria...

βρε παιδια εγω τι να πω?που την μια νομιζα οτι 8α πα8ω εφραγμα και εκανα 3 καρδιογραφιματα.ενα χολντερ και τεστ κοποσεος?μετα εκανα ακτινογραφια στα πνευμονια γιατι νομιζα ειχα ακρκινο κα8ως εβιχα και εβγαζα φλεμα που μιριζε σαπιλα,μετα ακτινογραφια στην κιλια γιατι νομιζα οτι ειχα εσωτερικη αιμοραγια,μονο ακσονικη τομογραφια εμεινε να κανω λολ.α!και στα επειγοντα πιγενα κα8ε 2 μερες.ειχα κατασκινωσει εκει ειχαν βαρε8ει οι αν8ρωποι να με βλεπουν.οταν ομως πειστικα οτι τελικα ουτε 8α τρελα8ω ουτε εχω τπτ να πε8ανω ζητησα απο μονη μου για 1η φορα στην ζψη μου να δω καποιον εφημερευον ψυχιατρο που μ εγραψε και τα σεροξατ.τωρα πλεον ξερω καλα οτι δεν εχω απολυτος ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και δεν προκειτε να ξαναπαω στα επειγοντα.ντινο εισοφαγιτιδα εχει η μανα μου να προσεχεις παρα πολυ το βραδι στον υπνο σου μην σε πιασει παλιδρομισει και πνιγεις.να κοιμασε 2 ωρες μετα που 8α εχεις φαει σε 2 μαξιλαρια το κεφαλι σου ψιλα.η μανα μου πνιγικε ενα βραδι απο αυτο και παραλιγο να την εχανα.με σινταραξε αυτο το γεγονο.ςτελικα πυστευω οτι ειμαστε υπερβολικα ευεσ8ιτοι και γιαυτο τα πα9ενουμε αυτα. 8α πρεπει να τα γραφουμε και μειες που και που εκει που δεν ανατελει ο ηλιος οπως κανουν οι αλοι που περνανε καλα!

----------


## maria...

ti xanax bre?seroxat perno kai apo tote pou ta arxisa den me ksanapiasan panikoi

----------


## maria...

ααα ξεχαστικα νομιζα πως ηταν το δικο μου ποστ αυτο περδεψαμε τα μπυτια μας λολ

----------


## mandy mandy

Εγώ Για να κόψω το χαναχ υπεφερα μπήκα σε κλινική ψυχιατρική φοβερή στέρηση ουρλιαζα θεέ μου πως το αντεξα φοβερή στέρηση το ξαναλέω

----------


## celestial psyche

> Εγώ Για να κόψω το χαναχ υπεφερα μπήκα σε κλινική ψυχιατρική φοβερή στέρηση ουρλιαζα θεέ μου πως το αντεξα φοβερή στέρηση το ξαναλέω


το εχω πει πολλες φορές εγω οτι τα ψυχοφάρμακα οπως και το ζαναξ προκαλουν φοβερο εθισμο και στεριτικα....καλυτερα μονοι μας με το μυαλο μας να τα ξεπερναμε το εχω πει πολλες φορες εδω στο Φόρουμ αυτο αλλα δυστιχως καποια ατομα συνεχιζουν να καταστρεφοντε απο τα ψυχοφάρμακα διοτι δεν μπορουν να τα πολεμήσουν μονοι τους με φυσικους τρόπους!

----------


## ntinti

> Εγώ Για να κόψω το χαναχ υπεφερα μπήκα σε κλινική ψυχιατρική φοβερή στέρηση ουρλιαζα θεέ μου πως το αντεξα φοβερή στέρηση το ξαναλέω


δεν στεκει καθολου αυτο που λες ...υπαρχει θεραπεια για να κοψεις τα ζαναξ αρκει να πας στον καταλληλο γιατρο και να ακολουθησεις την καταλληλη αγωγη που θα σου δωσει....
εκτος και αν εσυ προτιμησες να τα κοψεις απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ....

----------


## Mobid

> δεν στεκει καθολου αυτο που λες ...υπαρχει θεραπεια για να κοψεις τα ζαναξ αρκει να πας στον καταλληλο γιατρο και να ακολουθησεις την καταλληλη αγωγη που θα σου δωσει....
> εκτος και αν εσυ προτιμησες να τα κοψεις απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ....


Και ομως για εμενα στεκει αυτο που λεει ..
Ειναι γολγοθας να απεξαρτηθεις απο τις βενζο και ειδικα αμα κανεις μακροχρονια χρηση ειναι και πιο δυσκολο , οταν σταματησα το ζαναξ μετα απο 2 μηνες ακαταλογιστης χρησης βαρεσαν τα στεριτικα ασχημα να με πνιγει ολη μερα το ανχος

----------


## ntinti

> Και ομως για εμενα στεκει αυτο που λεει ..
> Ειναι γολγοθας να απεξαρτηθεις απο τις βενζο και ειδικα αμα κανεις μακροχρονια χρηση ειναι και πιο δυσκολο , οταν σταματησα το ζαναξ μετα απο 2 μηνες ακαταλογιστης χρησης βαρεσαν τα στεριτικα ασχημα να με πνιγει ολη μερα το ανχος


Αν τα σταματήσεις απότομα Ναι ισχύει...
Και φυσικά υπάρχει αγωγή για τους μακροχρόνιους χρήστες για να περασουν την μεταβατικη περιοδο χωρις στεριτικα και χωρις αλλα συπτωματα...δεν τα σταματάς από την μια μέρα στην άλλη 
Αυτά βέβαια τα γνωρίζουν καλύτερα οι γιατροί όπου και εκεί πρέπει να απευθυνθείς και όχι να πειραματιζόμαστε μόνοι μας.
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Οσο σου πει ο ψυχιατρος.Εμεις δεν είμαστε ειδικοί εδώ.... Νιωθεις οτι δε σε βοηθανε;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Υποτιθεται οτι το Ζαναξ ειναι φαρμακο για 3 μηνες.Εγω το ξεκινησα Σεπτεμβρη του 18,σαν δοκιμαστικη θεραπεια για μια νευρολογικη διαταραχη που εχω (περιφερικη νευρικη υπερδιεγερσιμοτητα) ,κατι εκανε στην αρχη,μετα τιποτε,σταδιακα το εκοψα.Απο κει και περα το ξαναπηρα σε μικρες δοσεις, για μικρες περιοδους.Ειναι πραγματικα κωλοφαρμακο,ακομα και 0.25 να παρεις εστω και 2 φορες εβδομαδιαια,σου φερνει υπνηλια και κακοδιαθεσια.Συμβουλεψου γιατρο για το πως θα το κοψεις θελει πολυ σιγα.

----------

